# Sticky  ND Watchable Wildlife Photo Contest/2014



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mods, could you put a sticky on this?
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Watchable Wildlife Photo Contest
The deadline for submitting photos to the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's annual Watchable Wildlife Photo Contest is Sept. 30.
The contest has categories for nongame and game species, as well as plants/insects. An overall winning photograph will be chosen, with the number of place winners in each category determined by the number of qualified entries.
Contest entries are limited to digital files submitted on disk or via email. Contestants are limited to no more than five entries. Photos must have been taken in North Dakota.
By submitting an entry, photographers grant permission to Game and Fish to publish winning photographs in North Dakota OUTDOORS magazine, and on the Department's website, gf.nd.gov.
Photo disks should be sent to Watchable Wildlife Photo Contest, C/O Patrick T. Isakson, North Dakota Game and Fish Department, 100 N. Bismarck Expressway, Bismarck, ND 58501-5095.
Send emailed digital photos to [email protected]. Photographers will need to supply the original image if needed for publication.
Photo disks will not be returned. All entries must be accompanied by the photographer's name, address, phone number and email address if available. Other information such as photo site location and month taken are also useful.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:thumb:

Thanks for the info!


----------

